# Error code 1 on installing X.Org



## MrBean (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, 

After a very long installation, Xorg failed to install and I got this message:


```
LINK libshadow.la

/: create/simlink failed, no inodes free
../../libtool: cannot create libshadow.la: no space left on device
ln: libbshadow.la: No space left on device
gmake[2]: *** [libshadow.la] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

My HD is full at 91%. Is it because my HDD is full? How can I solve this? I got this problem many time (error code 1) and my first question is: what is the the disk space requirement for Xorg when you installed it by default?

Is it possible to install only the minimum for Xorg? Do I really need some option like Perl, Python etc... to use Xorg?

Btw, I just have 6 Go on my HDD...:r

Any suggestion on installing FreeBSD with 6 Go of space? Is it enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2012)

MrBean said:
			
		

> Any suggestion on installing FreeBSD with 6 Go of space? Is it enough?


It's enough, but it's not enough to build an entire system from source. Building relatively large projects requires at least a couple of gigabytes of free space (besides what's being installed). My temporary build space is 10GB. I suggest you use packages.


----------



## xibo (Aug 28, 2012)

6 Go is enough to install X11. I installed X11+XFCE on a 4Go USB-Media half a year ago. Most probably you are not deleting temporary files of packages that were already installed successfully. portmaster (and any other port manager) does this.
EDIT:
Actually, FreeBSD + X11 + KDE4 fit on 4.6Go over here (5.3 Go with FreeBSD sources).


----------



## MrBean (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for the quick reply.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It's enough, but it's not enough to build an entire system from source. Building relatively large projects requires at least a couple of gigabytes of free space (besides what's being installed). My temporary build space is 10GB. I suggest you use packages.


Yes I installed X.Org trough the ports...



			
				xibo said:
			
		

> 6 Go is enough to install X11. I installed X11+XFCE on a 4Go USB-Media half a year ago. Most probably you are not deleting temporary files of packages that were already installed successfully. portmaster (and any other port manager) does this.
> EDIT:
> Actually, FreeBSD + X11 + KDE4 fit on 4.6Go over here (5.3 Go with FreeBSD sources).


So how do I proceed to erase this temporary files? Also, should I delete all the Xorg directory or I just need to update it?

At the begining, I also installed the "src" from the CD. My intend use for FreeBSD is just to try it and surf on the web and maybe, I don't really the source package... So deleting this can help me?


----------



## xibo (Aug 28, 2012)

The src "package" will by default be installed to /usr/src. It is needed if you desire to (re)build FreeBSD or install a kernel-module port (VirtualBox, nvidia-driver, ...). It can be "removed" by deleting that directory.

Each port can have its temporary data removed by running `# make clean` in that port directory. When installing ports with many dependencies, the dependencies will be build and installed before the actual port, so make clean will remove temporals that do not require to be rebuild if you use make again, since those are already installed. However, since some dependecies can be quite large, their temporal data _should_ be removed right after installation (instead of installation of all dependencies or running out of space).
portmaster from ports-mgmt/portmaster can be used to clean every package right after it's installation, which saves alot of space. Instead of running make from your xorg-ports path, run
`# portmaster x11/xorg`
from any path to install x11/xorg and all dependencies not already installed.


----------



## MrBean (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, that's useful but I got new problem to start Xorg:


```
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 11 22:26:42 2012
(==)Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
(EE) MGA(0): Static buffer allocation failed, not initializing the DRI
(EE) MGA(0): Need at least 6084 kB video memory at this resolution, bit depth
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/psm0
     Device busy.
(EE) PS/2 Mouse: Cannot open input device
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "PS/2 Mouse"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
xinit: connection to X server lost

Waiting for X server to shut down XIO: fatal IO error 0 (No error:0) on X server ":0"
after 547 requests (547 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
xterm: fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0"
xterm: fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0"
```

By default, my mouse works, but under Xorg, it doesn't.
So what's happen here?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Please show the contents of xorg.conf.


----------



## MrBean (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, I don't know where is my xorg.conf but here is my xorg.conf.new located in the root/xorg.conf.new :


```
Section "ServerLayout"
               Identifier   "X.org Configured"
               Screen    0  "Screen0" 0 0
               InputDevice  "Mouse0 "CorePointer"
               
EndSection

Section "files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load "extmod"
        Load "record"
        Load "dbe"
        Load "glx"
        Load "dri"
        Load "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  320   240	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "PHL"
	ModelName    "PHILIPS 107B"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 92.0
	VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i> integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/Mhz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option    "SWcursor"           # [<bool>]
        #Option    "HWcursor"           # [<bool>]
        #OPtion    "PciRetry"           # [<bool>]
        #Option    "SyncOnGreen"        # [<bool>]
        #Option    "NoAccel"            # [<bool>]
        #Option    "ShowCache"          # [<bool>]
        #Option    "MGASDRAM"           # [<bool>]
        #Option    "ShadowFB"           # [<bool>]
        #Option    "UseFBDev"           # [<bool>]
        #Option    "ColorKey"           # <i>
        #Option    "SetMclk"            # <freq>
        #Option    "OverclockMem"       # [<bool>]
        #Option    "VideoKey"           # <i>
        #Option    "Rotate"             # [<str>]
        #Option    "TexturedVideo"      # [<bool>]
        #Option    "Crtc2Half"          # [<bool>]
        #Option    "Crtc2Ram"           # <i>
        #Option    "Int10"              # [<bool>]
        #Option    "AGPMode"            # <i>
        #Option    "AGPSize"            # <i>
        #Option    "DigitalScreen1"     # [<bool>]
        #Option    "DigitalScreen2"     # [<bool>]
        #Option    "TV"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option    "TVStandard"         # [<str>]
        #Option    "CableType"          # [<str>]
        #Option    "NoHal"              # [<bool>]
        #Option    "SwappedHead"        # [<bool>]
        #Option    "DRI"                # [<bool>]
        #Option    "MergedFB"           # [<bool>]
        #Option    "Monitor2HSync"      # [<str>]
        #Option    "Monitor2Position"   # [<str>]
        #Option    "MetaModes"          # [<str>]
        #Option    "OldDmaInit"         # [<bool>]
        #Option    "ForcePciDma"        # [<bool>]
        #Option    "AccelMethod"        # [<str>]
        #Option    "KVM"                # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "mga"
        VendorName  "Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd."
        BoardName   "MGA 1064SG [Mystique]"
        BusID       "PCI:0:9:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen0"
	Device         "Videocard0"
	Monitor        "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection  
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection  
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection  
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection  
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection  
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection  
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2012)

Are dbus and hal running, as shown in the Handbook?  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

The easier way is to add this to the ServerLayout section:

```
Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```

xorg.conf.new will be ignored when xorg is started normally.  A lot of people will tell you to create xorg.conf in /etc, but those people are wrong.  Create /usr/local/etc/X11/ and put it there.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> xorg.conf.new will be ignored when xorg is started normally.  A lot of people will tell you to create xorg.conf in /etc, but those people are wrong.  Create /usr/local/etc/X11/ and put it there.



Both places will work though. But /usr/local/etc/X11/ is definitely preferred, Xorg is a port and all ports should have /usr/local/ as prefix.


----------



## MrBean (Sep 6, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Are dbus and hal running, as shown in the Handbook?  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
> 
> The easier way is to add this to the ServerLayout section:
> 
> ...


Yes, but nothing changed

If I type: 
	
	



```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
```
 I got this: "dbus already running? (pid=1061) witch mean???



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> xorg.conf.new will be ignored when xorg is started normally.  A lot of people will tell you to create xorg.conf in /etc, but those people are wrong.  Create /usr/local/etc/X11/ and put it there.


Okay but how to create the file and paste it there? (sorry newbie here) :r


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2012)

One way is to copy xorg.conf.new there:
`# mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/X11`
`# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf`

Then edit the new file.


----------



## MrBean (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahh finaly it works! Thank you! It is just about xorg.conf location file...

But unfortunately my screen resolution is only 800x600. I tried to set it up with this command as seen here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html: 
	
	



```
Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device     "Card0"
Monitor    "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
	Viewport  0 0
	Depth     24
	Modes     "1024x768"
EndSubSection
EndSection
```


```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport  0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes     "1024x768"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

But none of them works for me.

Here is one of my "var log": 


```
(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)
```

Note that I had previously used Windows 2000 with the same machine and by default I was in 1024x768. I could even set it to an higher resolution but with a lower depth. (I think 16 bit, can't remember)


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2012)

MrBean said:
			
		

> ```
> Section "Screen"
> Identifier "Screen0"
> Device     "Card0"
> ...



Make that change.  Incidentally, the Matrox cards are long obsolete.  Unless it is built into a server motherboard, replace it.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 12, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Make that change.  Incidentally, the Matrox cards are long obsolete.  Unless it is built into a server motherboard replace it.



You will also need to edit the DefaultDepth 24 option to 16 the section wblock mentioned.

EDIT:

The error from log is basically telling you that the videocard isn't big enough to handle the resolution at that colordepth.  So you probably only have about 2-4MB VRAM on that card.

You might be able to see all of your resolutions and bitdepths with xrandr.


----------

